# Ausschreibung Beinhart Taunus Club-Tour So. 18.7.10



## uwe50 (9. Juli 2010)

Kurzfristig haben Marion, Tobi und ich die im Beinhart-Kalender ausgeschriebene Tour von Clemens übernommen.

*Die Tour startet am Sonntag, 18.7.10, 11.00 Uhr):* 
am Beginn des Parkplatzes Billtalhöhe (B8 Eselseck Richtung Königstein):

Achtung; In Königstein gibt es bei der Ortseinfahrt und Ausfahrt ganz gemeine Radaranlagen. Also ordentlich auf das Tempolimit achten!

Parken kann man hier rechts und links der B8

Wer etwas mehr Höhenmeter und Kilometer fahren will, trifft sich um 10:15 hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Die Tour führt uns über Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Hohe Mark, Saalburg, dem Limes Wall entlang zur Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Reichenbachtal und zur Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus (Billtalhöhe). 

Distanz ca. 40 km, 1000 Höhenmeter bei einem Durchschnittstempo zwischen 10 und 11 km/Stunde, also gemütlich die vielen Singletrails geniessend 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Helm und fahrtüchtiges Mountainbike wird vorausgesetzt.

Die Anmeldung erfolgt hier im Forum. Die zusätzliche (zu den Guides und deren Partner) Teilnehmerzahl wird limitiert auf 18 Clubmitglieder. 

*Bitte die Anmeldungen durchzählen und mitteilen, ob Treffpunkt Kelkheim oder Billtalhöhe*


----------



## Rike75 (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,
da sich Nicolas und Matthias bereits "vorangemeldet" haben, bin ich die Nr. 3!!!!

Gruß Rike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (9. Juli 2010)

4te! -> ab Kelkheim


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (9. Juli 2010)

Moin,

hier nochmal die offizielle Anmeldung:
Erster!!!

Matthias: Denke das geht klar mit der Anfahrt; Wir teflonieren nochmal!


----------



## KingMarco (9. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich bin bei der Clubtour dabei *freu*

Gibt es zu der "wer etwas mehr Höhenmeter will-Tour" noch ein Paar mehr Infos?

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juli 2010)

KingMarco schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der "wer etwas mehr Höhenmeter will-Tour" noch ein Paar mehr Infos?



*5.*

Es sind 340 Höhenmeter, ca. 40 Minuten hin und 15 Minuten zurück


----------



## matthias2003 (9. Juli 2010)

von mir auch offiziell, 
also ich bin #2


Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juli 2010)

Wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil. 

Ich werde zu den Partnern gerechnet, deshalb wird der *4.* Platz jetzt von Marco belegt.


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juli 2010)

Dann bin ich die Nummer 6, glaub ich. Gibts noch ne etwas detailliertere Anfahrtsbeschreibung?  Frank


----------



## rumblestilz (9. Juli 2010)

Okay, die Frage bezgl. der Anfahrtsbeschreibung nehm ich zurück, da is ja eine ...


----------



## happygegoogelt (9. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich den Überblick über die Nummern verloren habe....  ich bin dabei... ob als 6,7 oder 8.... fahre eh erstmal hinten 

Bis dahin...
Andrea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (9. Juli 2010)

happygegoogelt schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich den Überblick über die Nummern verloren habe....  ich bin dabei... ob als 6,7 oder 8.... fahre eh erstmal hinten
> 
> Bis dahin...
> Andrea



Bevor das Durcheinander größer wird ... darf ich?

1 Nicolas
2 Matthias
3 Rike
4 Marco
5 rumblestilz
6 Andrea

Wer ist 7?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juli 2010)

Dann nehme ich mal Platz Nummer 7


----------



## Ruderbock (9. Juli 2010)

Ich wär gern die 7.
Muss ich aber zu Hause nochmal abklären, ich meld mich nochmal, auch von wo aus gestartet wird
Jens


----------



## Ruderbock (9. Juli 2010)

hab ich so lahm getippt??
dann halt die 8


----------



## hallotv (9. Juli 2010)

Da ich ja sonst nichts zu tun habe, bin ich dann 9 (oder so...)
Thomas


----------



## berggazelle (9. Juli 2010)

Hi, Hi - ich nehm` dann mal die Nummer....10??  ;-))
Grüße, Anette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (9. Juli 2010)

Wir sind auch dabei, also 11. und 12.

Bis zum 18.-ten...

Sabine + Werner


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. Juli 2010)

ich nehm mal Startplatz 13


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2010)

Dann bin ich dann mal die 14.


----------



## Sparcy (10. Juli 2010)

Startplatz 15


----------



## Caprifischer (10. Juli 2010)

...und ich muß leider - nein, diesmal nicht abeiten - aber zu´nem langweiligen Geburtstag gehn...

Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß!!!

Grüße Werner


----------



## mathias (10. Juli 2010)

Nummer 16 

Mathias


----------



## lenkkopf (11. Juli 2010)

dann nehmen wir platz 17 und 18 ... gruß zara


----------



## hallotv (11. Juli 2010)

es ist wie am Telefon, nachher fällt mir ein, was ich hätte sagen sollen :-((, : ich fahre ab Kelkheim, viel hilft viel. 

Thomas


----------



## matthias2003 (12. Juli 2010)

Da nun 18 Teilnehmen zusammen gekommen sind, möchte ich für die Frühaufsteher aus Mainz/Wiesbaden (und Ingelheim) folgende Spritsparalternative anbieten:

Treffpunkt:
08:45Uhr auf der Theodor Heuss Brücke, hessische Seite, oben auf der Brücke.
Ab hier zusätzlich ca. 60Km und 550Hm zur offiziellen Tour!
Wer also ab Theodor Heuss mitfahren möchte, sollte mit ca. 100Km und 1500Hm für die komplette Tagestour rechnen.
Wer von Ingelheim anreist, muss halt noch ein paar KM addieren 

Wer mit mir anreisen möchte: Bitte Bescheid geben, ich komme sonst nicht zur Theodor Heuss Brücke!

LG 
Matthias


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (12. Juli 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Da nun 18 Teilnehmen zusammen gekommen sind, möchte ich für die Frühaufsteher aus Mainz/Wiesbaden (und Ingelheim) folgende Spritsparalternative anbieten:
> 
> Treffpunkt:
> 08:45Uhr auf der Theodor Heuss Brücke, hessische Seite, oben auf der Brücke.
> ...



Sach mal, schläfst Du auch irgendwann mal????
Also die 100km und 1500 HM sind verlockend und würde ich auch bei den derzeit "moderaten Temperaturen" angehen wollen. Ob ich dann allerdings nochmal insgesamt 50 km dranhängen will.... ????

Fährst Du eigentlich ab Rauenthal??? 

Ggfs. würde ich mich auch kurz hinter Wiesbaden irgendwo dranhängen, dann allerdings mit 4-rädriger Anfahrt.

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (12. Juli 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Da nun 18 Teilnehmen zusammen gekommen sind, möchte ich für die Frühaufsteher aus Mainz/Wiesbaden (und Ingelheim) folgende Spritsparalternative anbieten:
> 
> Treffpunkt:
> 08:45Uhr auf der Theodor Heuss Brücke, hessische Seite, oben auf der Brücke.
> ...



Da mach doch natürlich mit


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juli 2010)

Letzte Infos zur Tour werden hier am Freitag, ca. 08.00 Uhr veröffentlicht.

Wenn bis dahin sich diejenigen noch melden können, die ab Kelkheim starten.

Danke und weiterhin warme Tage (im winter war es ja so kalt)


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (15. Juli 2010)

So wie ich Matthias verstanden habe, kommen die "Selbstanreiser aus Mainz" auch zum Treffpunkt in Kelkheim - wären dann bisher Matthias, Uwe und ich.


----------



## Ruderbock (15. Juli 2010)

scheinz, dass ich wirklich frei kriege,
dann will ich wohl auch sprittsparen,
also ab Budenheim
@Nicolas: falls Du über Schiersteiner Brücke fährst, können wir uns an der Fahrradfähre (Budenheim) schon treffen?
LG Jens


----------



## matthias2003 (16. Juli 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> da nun 18 teilnehmen zusammen gekommen sind, möchte ich für die frühaufsteher aus mainz/wiesbaden (und ingelheim) folgende spritsparalternative anbieten:
> 
> Treffpunkt:
> 08:45uhr auf der theodor heuss brücke, hessische seite, oben auf der brücke.
> ...



*Update:*
Die Spritsparer treffen sich nicht auf der Theodor Heuss Brücke, sondern unter der Schiersteiner Brücke, hessische Seite, wie beim Samstags Werner-Biketreff, also direkt an der Treppe unter der Brücke.
Wir benötigen bis Kelkheim ca. 1:30h. Mit etwas Reserve ist die Abfahrt daher um 08:30Uhr, bei der Schiersteiner Brücke!

Sollte noch jemand bei der Theodor Heuss Brücke zusteigen wollen, bitte hier posten, dann rollen wir da vorbei, ansonsten nicht!

@Urs+Christina:
Uwe, Jens, Nicolas und ich fahren mit Euch ab Kelkheim. Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt uns mit 

LG
Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juli 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> @Urs+Christina:
> Uwe, Jens, Nicolas und ich fahren mit Euch ab Kelkheim. Ich hoffe Ihr nehmt uns mit
> 
> LG
> Matthias






 Bis übermorgen!


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juli 2010)

Und hier die komplette Teilnehmerliste:
1 Nicolas (THE IVO MASTER) -> Kelkheim
2 Matthias (Matthias2003) -> Kelkheim
3 Rike (Rike75)
4 Marco (KingMarco)
5 Frank (rumblestilz) -> Kelkheim
6 Andrea (happygegoogelt
7 Thomas ([email protected]
8 Jens (Ruderbock) -> Kelkheim
9  Thomas (hallotv) -> Kelkheim
10 Anette (berggazelle)
11 + 12 Sabine + Werner (Werner)
13 Uwe (Mr. Cannondale) -> Kelkheim
14. (Dirty Drick)
15 (Sparcy)
16 Mathias (mathias)
17 + 18 Zara (Lenkkopf)
19 + 20 Marion + Stefan -> Kelkheim
20+21 Clarissa + Tobi
21+22 Christina + Urs -> Kelkheim

*Falls jemand ausfällt, unbedingt im Forum posten, sodass  der Platz für Kurzentschlossene wieder zur Verfügung steht.*


Abfahrt in Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim um Punkt 10.15 Uhr, da wir mindestens 35 bis 40 Minuten zur Billtalhöhe benötigen.

Tobi und Clarissa werden  Euch am eigentlichen Startpunkt (Ende linker Parkplatz) empfangen.  Für die Anfahrtsbeschreibung am dem Main Taunus Zentrum hier klicken. Und denkt daran, in Königsten gibt es Blitzer wie auf der Schiersteiner Brücke 


*Mitnehmen*
Sonnencreme, Zwischenverpflegung (Müesliriegel, Nutellabrot, Bananen, Äpfel). Genügend Getränke (Nachfüllmöglichkeit allenfalls in Restaurants bei der Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz)

*Zum Parken auf den Parkplätzen der Billtalhöhe*
Parkt auf dem rechten Parkplatz (von Königstein her) und fahrt dann mit dem Rad auf der B8 zum Ende vom Parkplatz auf der linken Seite.  Für den linken Parkplatz gibt es ein Linksabbigeverbot.




*Pause*
Eine längere Pause machen wir nach ca. 25 km im freien Gelände (Offenes Waldstück nach der Saalburg)

*Einkehr*
Am Schluss der Tour, ca. 16 Uhr im Naturfreundehaus Billtalhöhe 
http://www.naturfreundehaus-billtal.de/nb/sites/natu_uebe.php

... dann bis Sonntag, einem weiteren Sonnentag


----------



## rumblestilz (16. Juli 2010)

Huch! Is denn schon Freitag!?  Nur so zur Ergänzung: Da mir mein Sonntagsschlaf heilig ist, bin ich um 10.15 "erst" ab Kelkheim dabei. 
Bis Sonntag! (Soll ja bärig geiles Wetter geben!) Frank


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch um 10:15 Uhr ab Kelkheim mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (17. Juli 2010)

Kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren.
Habe mich heute beim Biken auf die Nase gelegt.
Nun habe ich eine schöne Rippenprellung


----------



## uwe50 (18. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen!





@Sparcy, auch für Dich scheint heute die Sonne


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juli 2010)

Sodele. Körper gereinigt, Wäsche in der Maschine, Bikes im Keller: schön wars !! 

Hab mal wieder einige neue Weglein kennengelernt. Ist auch nah vor der Haustür ganz schön schön . 

Ich hoffe, daß mittlerweile alle wieder zu ihren Autos gefunden haben und Nikolas seine 150km schon geschafft hat !!

Nette Tour, danke Urs und Tobi!

Bis demnächst mal wieder!!!

Marion


----------



## mathias (18. Juli 2010)

Urs Tobi,

vielen Dank für die tolle Tour.  Hat mir super gefallen
Nur das mit der "schnellen" Gruppe müssen wir wohl noch üben 

Liebe Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Werner (18. Juli 2010)

Super schöne, abwechslungsreiche  und fahrtechnisch teilweise fordernde Runde in unbekanntem Terrrain bei netter Gesellschaft. 

Wir danken allen Guides und Guidinen, die dies ermöglicht haben.

Hier noch ein paar Tages-Impressionen:

Kurz nach dem Start:






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Mädels beim Abfahren - Männers, wo wart ihr?





[/URL][/IMG]

Aussicht pur...





[/URL][/IMG]

Warten auf....





[/URL][/IMG]

....die andere Hälfte der Gruppe





[/URL][/IMG]

Einrollen zum Zwischenstopp 1:





[/URL][/IMG]

Einrollen zum Zwischenstopp 2:





[/URL][/IMG]

Zwischenstopp nach dem "Mörder-Anstieg:





[/URL][/IMG]

Abschluss-Rast:





[/URL][/IMG]

Höhenprofil der Runde:





[/URL][/IMG]

Bis die Tage...
S+W


----------



## matthias2003 (18. Juli 2010)

Schee wars, Danke an Urs+Tobi
und alle die dabei waren.

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happygegoogelt (18. Juli 2010)

Von mir auch ein riesen Dankeschön! 
War eine tolle Tour... super geplant.... mit viel Liebe vorbereitet.... und ich bin immer wieder begeistert, was der Taunus so zu bieten hat! 

Die Netzstrumpfhose besorge ich mir fürs nächste Mal in einem knackigen rot  Danke Werner und Marion!!!!!!! 
Coole Fotos Werner!

Schlaft gut und trailt, äh träumt schön!
Andrea


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juli 2010)

Tolle Trails, tolle Tour  Danke Urs und Tobi 

Der Taunus ist doch immer wieder eine Reise wert

@The IVO-MASTER
Schläfst du schon oder radelst du noch?  Wie teuer waren eigentlich die Snickers an der Tanke?


----------



## Mr Cannondale (19. Juli 2010)

Das war mal wieder eine perfekte Feldbergtour mit allem, was das Bikerherz begehrt: viele Singletrials und auch anspruchsvoll
Vielen Dank an die Guides Urs und Tobi


----------



## KingMarco (19. Juli 2010)

Moin,

jepp jepp, kann mich nur den "Vorpostern" anschließen.

Super Tour. Danke an Urs und Tobi.

Guten Start in die Woche.

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (19. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin,

auch ich schließe mich, voll des Lobes, an meine Vorschreiber an.
Vielen Dank für die wirklich tolle Tour.
Danke an meine Mitfahrer, dass ihr mich trotz der letzten 300 Hm`s noch lieb habt 
Danke an die Total Tankstelle in Eppstein, die mir immer wieder wundervolle Momente des Lebens beschert ,
sorry an mein Kniegelenk, das gestern wohl arg strapaziert worden ist ,
sorry auch an die im Kühlschrank schlummernde 1,5l Colalight, die leider nicht den ganzen Abend mit mir verbringen konnte, sondern nach 2 Minuten in den Ruhestand geschickt wurde .

150km waren es zwar nicht ganz, viel dürfte aber nicht mehr gefehlt haben. 

Viele Grüße
Nicolas


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (19. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tolle Trails, tolle Tour  Danke Urs und Tobi
> 
> Der Taunus ist doch immer wieder eine Reise wert
> 
> ...



70Cent je Stück;
Bei 10 Stück gab`s aber Mengenrabatt: 2l  Cola light gratis


----------



## Ruderbock (19. Juli 2010)

... dann war ich da schon so platt, dass ich davon nichtsmher mitbekam?? und danach kamen erst die letzten 300hm!!

Aber echt, wie alle sagten: Super Tour!!
Danke auch von mir
Jens


----------



## Rockside (19. Juli 2010)

Danke an die Guides Urs, Tobi und Christina auch für die (schweizerisch) perfekte Organisation dieser Super-Tour im Taunus bei bestem Wetter. 
Und auch an Marion, für den besten 'Besenpart' in unserer Gruppe.

Viele Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## rumblestilz (19. Juli 2010)

Ach war das scheeee .....  Gerne wieder! Frank


----------



## Cynthia (19. Juli 2010)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Ach war das scheeee .....  Gerne wieder! Frank




Hallo Frank, auf welchen Wegen habt ihr denn gestern eure Autos wieder gefunden? 

Gruß Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (20. Juli 2010)

Es drängt mich auch hier, mich der Mehrheit anzuschließen: ein nahezu perfekter Tach!!!
Schöne Fotos Werner, danke. 
Das mit der schnellen Gruppe üben wir sicher nochmal :-(
Ja, wir haben dann auch irgendwann zu unseren Autos gefunden, über Eisenbahntrail und viele andere, und es war noch nicht Dunkel!!!! Ich denke mal, wir haben 15-20 Minuten verschenkt? (Sollte es mehr sein, will ich`s nicht wissen)


----------



## rumblestilz (20. Juli 2010)

Was heißt hier "verschenkt"!? Wir haben noch ein supernettes kleines Extra-Tourchen hintendran gehängt ...  Wie nach der exakten Wegbeschreibung von Urs ("Erst links, dann rechts" - oder wars andersrum?) eigentlich auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Wie auch immer: Gerne wieder Hochtaunus! Grüsse aus Mainz, Frank


----------



## berggazelle (21. Juli 2010)

Spät - kämpfe mal wieder mit meinem PC grrr ;-) - aber immer noch begeistert: ganz lieben Dank an die Guides für eine Super-Tour, für mich ne echte Herausforderung.... die aber total viel Spaß gemacht hat! Jederzeit wieder!!!! )
LG Anette


----------



## uwe50 (24. Juli 2010)

*Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour!*
Am Sonntag, 26. September geht es bei der Hofheimtour mit Marion weiter ...

Dank an alle, die auch im "Stillen" zum Gelingen beigetragen haben. Ich weiss von 3 Pannen und 2 Stürzen, bei denen selbstverständlich durch MitfahrerInnen geholfen wurde. Auch die "Gruppendisziplin" hat schliesslich zum Erfolg geführt. 

Danke Werner für die schönen Fotos zur Erinnerung.


----------



## mbonsai (1. August 2010)

Hi,

sehr schoene Tour, wir sind sie heute mal nachgefahren, weil wir leider am 18.07. nicht konnten. Der Taunus ist immer mal einen Sonntag nachmittag wert.

Gruss Bonsai


----------

